# pvc bow stand



## pegleg1az (Nov 28, 2013)

hey, were is the beer holder? 
Looks good...


----------



## Jefry27 (Feb 16, 2014)

Here is my variation... saw it on Facebook today


----------



## MossyOakFanatic (Jan 21, 2014)

I am going to be making one of these. What are your dimensions of the base?? 2'x2'?


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

MossyOakFanatic said:


> I am going to be making one of these. What are your dimensions of the base?? 2'x2'?


the base is about 20''x20'' the part that supports the bow is 36'' the arrow holders are 12'' and the 1 inch pipe pieces that hold the bows are both 8''. The fittings you need are 4 2'' inch elbows 3 2'' inch tees 1 2'' inch tee that reduces to 1'' inch and 1 1'' inch tee. We originally where going build it to a 2'x2' base but only bought 10' pf 2'' inch pipe and did not have enough we ended up having to find a scrap that was about 13'' inches long and use it If you want to build it ti 2'x2' be sure to buy two pipes when you go to lowes.


----------



## MossyOakFanatic (Jan 21, 2014)

rustyhart said:


> the base is about 20''x20'' the part that supports the bow is 36'' the arrow holders are 12'' and the 1 inch pipe pieces that hold the bows are both 8''. The fittings you need are 4 2'' inch elbows 3 2'' inch tees 1 2'' inch tee that reduces to 1'' inch and 1 1'' inch tee. We originally where going build it to a 2'x2' base but only bought 10' pf 2'' inch pipe and did not have enough we ended up having to find a scrap that was about 13'' inches long and use it If you want to build it ti 2'x2' be sure to buy two pipes when you go to lowes.


That sure simplifies it for me...thanks for the help!!


----------



## Dude608 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice


----------



## JMurray (Feb 12, 2014)

That's a great project for tomorrow. I'm gonna paint mine flat black and drill some holes in the bottom do water can drain out. It's gonna sit outside most of the time. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

JMurray said:


> That's a great project for tomorrow. I'm gonna paint mine flat black and drill some holes in the bottom do water can drain out. It's gonna sit outside most of the time. Thanks for the idea!


thanks for the idea about the holes


----------



## Jefry27 (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah good Idea with the holes I will add to mine tomorrow....I also did not glue the arrow holders in and drilled a hole through fitting and pipe in the upright "bow holder" for a pin...so it could be broken down and transported easier and put the angle on to keep the weight over the base seems more stable imo


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

i need to build one. good job!


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

i can't take credit for it my daddy saw it on facebook on eva shockey's page


----------



## JMurray (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm wondering if I could run a threaded rod thru the back and front of the base to allow the stand to just fold down? Glue the elbow pieces in place but leave the 'T's" loose and that will allow them to pivot down and fold up for storage. 

Now my mind is working. On my way to the store in a bit. Good project for me and the kid later today


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

JMurray said:


> I'm wondering if I could run a threaded rod thru the back and front of the base to allow the stand to just fold down? Glue the elbow pieces in place but leave the 'T's" loose and that will allow them to pivot down and fold up for storage.
> 
> Now my mind is working. On my way to the store in a bit. Good project for me and the kid later today


be sure to post some pictures when you are done


----------



## schafer8920 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thats cool!! Im gonna have to build one. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jefry27 (Feb 16, 2014)

rustyhart said:


> i can't take credit for it my daddy saw it on facebook on eva shockey's page


That's where I saw it also...tweaked the design a bit!


----------



## bowtech2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Do you guys think ABS pipe will work?


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

bowtech2 said:


> Do you guys think ABS pipe will work?


i don't see why it would not. but it costs more don't it or do you have some laying around?


----------



## bowtech2 (Apr 7, 2005)

rustyhart said:


> i don't see why it would not. but it costs more don't it or do you have some laying around?


I'm a plumber so I have it handy. I was just asking cause all I see is them made of PVC


----------



## bowtech2 (Apr 7, 2005)

I had to copy your stand.


----------



## WAM (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks like a good project for me and the kids


----------



## GW12 (May 8, 2020)

Nice!!


----------



## LukesDad08 (Jun 20, 2021)

rustyhart said:


> about a half hour and some 2 inch and 1 inch pvc


Ok this is next project!


----------



## bearcreekmatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I built one a couple years ago. Great for practice.


----------



## Hawkdog (Nov 19, 2019)

I just showed this to my daughter. We are going to make one soon.


----------



## triumph001 (Aug 18, 2015)

I had a tee crack on me a couple years ago on one I built. White PVC pipe will age quickly with uv exposure and get brittle. If it is going to be in the sun full time its not a bad idea to spray paint it. Krylon fusion is made for plastics.


----------



## Justintime99 (Sep 11, 2021)

Love it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swamp69 (Sep 18, 2021)

rustyhart said:


> about a half hour and some 2 inch and 1 inch pvc


Made that exact same stand if you get the pvc heat wrap it pads the limbs nicely


----------



## Carlinwthomasjr (Aug 19, 2021)

Nice


----------



## BentinMiddle (Oct 3, 2021)

I was thinking of using PVC pipe to make an arrow holding stand, but now I see with a little extra work I can make this to also hang my bow on it. I don't mind setting my bow on the ground most of the time, but I hate bending over to pick up arrows from the ground.


----------



## Nmenzel92 (Jun 30, 2021)

Looks awesome. Recently made one myself


----------



## Patrick Leatherman (Oct 24, 2021)

Cool ideas


----------

